# Uncommon nicknames for Victoria?



## Perseids

About the only name my OH and I can agree on right now for a girl is Victoria. I'm still not 100% on this name but I love classic, somewhat old-fashioned names. However, I'm not really fond of the common nicknames 'Vicky' or 'Tori'. 

Does anyone know of some other nicknames that could be used for Victoria?


----------



## bassdesire

Tina
Vix
Oree/Ori
Reece
Raya


----------



## Cheska

My sister is Victoria 

I have never and will never call her Vicky even though she sometimes refers to herself as this.

I call her Vic, vics or tor x


----------



## mamaduke

My parents' neighbor has a daughter Victoria, and we've always called her Vic.


----------



## amytrisha

Ria or Vix.

I love Tori though!!


----------



## Essie

I know one Victoria and she is known as Toyah.


----------



## MonyMony

I love this name, but unfortunately have a cousin with the same name so would not be okay to use myself. 

In Russian, the diminutive is Vika (pronounced Veeka). I love the sound of that too.

In any case, there's nothing wrong with using the long form yourselves. I have a Jonathan, and while my son's friends shorten it, no one in our extended family does. Same story with a friend and her daughter--they use full multi-syllable names.


----------



## cooch

Ria or Tia xx


----------



## Butterball Ma

My Victoria is Tori. Not really sure of any other nns besides the 2 you don't like, without them feeling forced...


----------

